# MAD RIVER TRIP HELP



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking to fly fish the mad river in a few weeks and I a have a few questions!
first off is there a campsite on the river or anywhere near?
secondly is there a good place to drop in for a float trip? Really want to throw some big streamers from some monster browns!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I do not believe there are any campgrounds located right on the river, but one that is relatively close is Bass Lake Campgrounds in Springfield. Not sure what you are planning to float in, but I am assuming you are using a canoe or a kayak correct? There are several places you can drag a canoe or kayak into the river and the first place that I would consider is S.R. 36 , 3 miles downstream there is S.R.55, 6-1/2 miles downstream from 55 is Eagle city Rd and then you can pull out behind Kmart which is about 2-1/2 miles downstream from Eagle City Rd. As you can see, you can determine the distance you want to float, if you put in at any of these locations you will be drifting through good water that hosts big browns.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay big streamers size 4 or 6? Black or olive? Any thoughts or go to flies I should use?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, big articulated streamers like
Galloup Zoo Cougar and the Sex Dungeon or flies tied by Mike Schmidt like the Maraceiver, Red Rocket, Drunk and Disorderly, and the Modern Deceiver


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a cone head crystal bugger.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay cool! Thanks guys! Is there a good access point for where to target the larger fish?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hit close to the banks and any area along the bank that looks undercut and or well shaded. Keep in mind some of the areas are relatively tight when slinging a big streamer, you are going to get a work out stripping streamers but it can be very rewarding. The later part of the day around dusk, browns start actively feeding but presented right during the light hours will produce too.


----------

